# Battlefield 3



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

There's merely hours until this game is released.

So who's going to be playing this on PC? I already have it pre-loaded and am just waiting until 3AM to fire it up. The little soldier icon on my desktop has been taunting me for a couple of days now :b


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm screwed until Wednesday, video card is still in transit. Should get delivered tomorrow, then all assembled and leak tested (watercooling) for most of the day.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Picking it up later on tonight at Gamestop. Supposedly there's gonna be a LAN Party for it too.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

If I decide to pick up, I'll be playing on PC as well. The BF3 trailers look epic, but the beta gameplay bored me to death. I know it's just a beta, but it kind of turned me off. I'm a CoD guy normally, so I'm used to more action I guess...but I do admit BF3 graphics > MW3.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh i am jelly. Release date in europe is 28th.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

I built a new rig on sunday specifically for BF3 and Skyrim. 

i5 2500k
8 gigs RAM g.skill ripjaws
msi geforce gtx 570

just gonna buy it in the store, My classes end early at 9am, so I'll have the entire day to play =D


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice, we should all squad up and get some games together.



GunnyHighway said:


> I'm screwed until Wednesday, video card is still in transit. Should get delivered tomorrow, then all assembled and leak tested (watercooling) for most of the day.


What video card?



Teko said:


> If I decide to pick up, I'll be playing on PC as well. The BF3 trailers look epic, but the beta gameplay bored me to death. I know it's just a beta, but it kind of turned me off. I'm a CoD guy normally, so I'm used to more action I guess...but I do admit BF3 graphics > MW3.


I started playing CoD with MW2 and then Black Ops and I put a ton of time into both. I really enjoyed the BF3 Beta. This is going to be my first BF. The graphics are gorgeous.



leave me alone said:


> Oh i am jelly. Release date in europe is 28th.


Sucks that it's different. Many people are going to be using VPNs to play the game earlier though, so if you bought the digital copy maybe you can do that too.



dave twothree said:


> I built a new rig on sunday specifically for BF3 and Skyrim.
> 
> i5 2500k
> 8 gigs RAM g.skill ripjaws
> ...


My build was for BF3 among other things. Same processor and RAM as you except I have a Radeon HD 6950. Did you overclock your CPU? I'm at 4.5 GHz solid as a rock


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

LostProphet said:


> My build was for BF3 among other things. Same processor and RAM as you except I have a Radeon HD 6950. Did you overclock your CPU? I'm at 4.5 GHz solid as a rock


I have a i-2500k as well, but I can't get past 4.3GHz!! :no I have a GTX 560 Ti -- built before I saw BF3 trailers & hardware recommendations! It's far off from a 570's performance though, which is the recommended card.



LostProphet said:


> I started playing CoD with MW2 and then Black Ops and I put a ton of time into both. I really enjoyed the BF3 Beta. This is going to be my first BF. The graphics are gorgeous.


Did it not seem slower/less action packed compared to MW gameplay? Also the amount recoil was ridiculous. I also haven't played a BF game since BF: Vietnam & I actually liked that game kinda but BF3 seems like a diff kind of game --- im just hoping the beta was just really crappy.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Be playing on ps3. Waiting on Amazon to send my copy now...hopefully.
Game looks great just too many vehicles..


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

LostProphet said:


> Nice, we should all squad up and get some games together.
> 
> What video card?
> 
> ...


Kinda nervous about it since it's my first pc that I built on my own. And I only have the stock heat sink that came with the cpu. Runs really cool at around 25degrees Celsius idle and around 35 in a game so I can probably do so. My mobo is pretty good for OCing actually.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Teko said:


> If I decide to pick up, I'll be playing on PC as well. The BF3 trailers look epic, but the beta gameplay bored me to death. I know it's just a beta, but it kind of turned me off. I'm a CoD guy normally, so I'm used to more action I guess...but I do admit BF3 graphics > MW3.


If you don't like it you can trade it in at gamestop & get MW3 for only .99 cent.
MW3 is guraenteed to be good & action packed....even though it's the same ole..


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Teko said:


> I have a i-2500k as well, but I can't get past 4.3GHz!! :no I have a GTX 560 Ti -- built before I saw BF3 trailers & hardware recommendations! It's far off from a 570's performance though, which is the recommended card.
> 
> Did it not seem slower/less action packed compared to MW gameplay? Also the amount recoil was ridiculous. I also haven't played a BF game since BF: Vietnam & I actually liked that game kinda but BF3 seems like a diff kind of game --- im just hoping the beta was just really crappy.


Battlefield 1942 was the best bf game prior to bf3 imo... the amount of user created content made is so great. Hoping for the same for bf3, a nice ww2 era mod would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

successful said:


> If you don't like it you can trade it in at gamestop & get MW3 for only .99 cent.
> MW3 is guraenteed to be good & action packed....even though it's the same ole..


Gamestop doesn't do trade in's on PC games


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Teko said:


> I have a i-2500k as well, but I can't get past 4.3GHz!! :no I have a GTX 560 Ti -- built before I saw BF3 trailers & hardware recommendations! It's far off from a 570's performance though, which is the recommended card.
> 
> Did it not seem slower/less action packed compared to MW gameplay? Also the amount recoil was ridiculous. I also haven't played a BF game since BF: Vietnam & I actually liked that game kinda but BF3 seems like a diff kind of game --- im just hoping the beta was just really crappy.


What vcore do you use at 4.3 GHz?

You're right, it's definitely slower than CoD, and it's less "run and gun". At first I didn't like it but when I got used to the maps I enjoyed it a lot more. Also conquest is awesome. You can't fly jets and drive tanks around in CoD can you 

I thought the recoil was fine, you just have to shoot in bursts at distance which is how it should be IMO.



successful said:


> Be playing on ps3. Waiting on Amazon to send my copy now...hopefully.
> Game looks great just too many vehicles..


The conquest maps are pretty huge so without vehicles there would be a lot of cross country running involved :teeth Plus I think everything has it's own role to play.



dave twothree said:


> Kinda nervous about it since it's my first pc that I built on my own. And I only have the stock heat sink that came with the cpu. Runs really cool at around 25degrees Celsius idle and around 35 in a game so I can probably do so. My mobo is pretty good for OCing actually.


This is the first one I built all by myself as well. I had a built PC previously, but someone helped me build that one. This is the first CPU I've overclocked, but it's really easy to do for the Sandy Bridge chips. It's definitely worth overclocking if you have a K chip imo. I picked up about 10 extra fps in the BF3 beta after my overclock 

Your temps are nice and frosty. My idle temps are mid to upper 30s with an aftermarket heatsink/fan (Coolermaster Hyper 212+). Not sure how much it was at stock clocks. But yeah you definitely want to upgrade your heatsink/fan if you're going to overclock it (unless you go for a really mild OC like under 4GHz I guess).



successful said:


> If you don't like it you can trade it in for gamestop & get MW3 for .99 cent.
> MW3 is guraenteed to be good & action packed....even though it's the same ole..


LOL I saw this promotion and I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

LostProphet said:


> What vcore do you use at 4.3 GHz?
> 
> You're right, it's definitely slower than CoD, and it's less "run and gun". At first I didn't like it but when I got used to the maps I enjoyed it a lot more. Also conquest is awesome. You can't fly jets and drive tanks around in CoD can you
> 
> I thought the recoil was fine, you just have to shoot in bursts at distance which is how it should be IMO.


I'm at 1.26 vcore, which seems a little high for 4.3GHz, but I know it varies from chip to chip. But it freezes at the Win7 splash screen running 4.4GHz+, even when increasing the vcore.

Even with short bursts the recoil was insane and I found myself being killed many times because I missed so many times when I spotted some one LOL.



LostProphet said:


> Your temps are nice and frosty. My idle temps are mid to upper 30s with an aftermarket heatsink/fan (Coolermaster Hyper 212+). Not sure how much it was at stock clocks. But yeah you definitely want to upgrade your heatsink/fan if you're going to overclock it (unless you go for a really mild OC like under 4GHz I guess).


+1 on the Hyper 212+, (there's a new Hyper 212 Evo out now). I have the 212+ and max temps get to around 58 -62C while OC'ed.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Teko said:


> Gamestop doesn't do trade in's on PC games


Oh didn't know that. Now that you saying it, I did noticed Gamestop only sell the most peopler PC games Only like Sims, Crysis, & Witcher. I guess PC players got Steam or digital download.



LostProphet said:


> The conquest maps are pretty huge so without vehicles there would be a lot of cross country running involved :teeth Plus I think everything has it's own role to play.
> 
> LOL I saw this promotion and I think it's hilarious.


Yeah i know, I just worried that I'm going to suck at driving the vehicles lol. I'll be one of the few running on the ground looking for people to shoot. I better pull out BC2 tonight and practice lol.


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

I've heard great things about the 212, I'll look into it. I really didn't know much about building PCs until around 2 weeks ago, was pretty easy when I sat down to do it, like playing with expensive legos =P

I can't help but feel CoD is a garbage series of games. I played the first one which was a ww2 shooter that I liked online, and cod4 was pretty fun too. I didn't play any others but they all seem like cheap do-overs of CoD4. I mean, you release the same game every year it's not going to have much quality to it :/ seems like just a cash cow for activision.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

LostProphet said:


> Nice, we should all squad up and get some games together.
> 
> What video card?


GTX580. I RMA'd my 570 and got it upgraded. They wanted to send back a new revision 570 which would render my waterblock useless. Instead of paying $140 for a waterblock, I paid $123.20 for an upgrade and my old block will work on the 580.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Teko said:


> I'm at 1.26 vcore, which seems a little high for 4.3GHz, but I know it varies from chip to chip. But it freezes at the Win7 splash screen running 4.4GHz+, even when increasing the vcore.
> 
> Even with short bursts the recoil was insane and I found myself being killed many times because I missed so many times when I spotted some one LOL.
> 
> +1 on the Hyper 212+, (there's a new Hyper 212 Evo out now). I have the 212+ and max temps get to around 58 -62C while OC'ed.


1.26V doesn't seem high to me at all. I'm at 4.5 GHz @ 1.340V. How much did you increase the vcore at 4.4 GHz+?

My max temp was 71 deg C during a 12 hour Prime95 stress test, but under real life usage it won't get nearly as hot.



dave twothree said:


> I've heard great things about the 212, I'll look into it. I really didn't know much about building PCs until around 2 weeks ago, was pretty easy when I sat down to do it, like playing with expensive legos =P
> 
> I can't help but feel CoD is a garbage series of games. I played the first one which was a ww2 shooter that I liked online, and cod4 was pretty fun too. I didn't play any others but they all seem like cheap do-overs of CoD4. I mean, you release the same game every year it's not going to have much quality to it :/ seems like just a cash cow for activision.


Hahah the part about expensive legos is so true. I have MW3 on pre-order as well but I'm not impressed with what I have seen at all. It looks exactly like MW2. Don't know if it's worth keeping.



GunnyHighway said:


> GTX580. I RMA'd my 570 and got it upgraded. They wanted to send back a new revision 570 which would render my waterblock useless. Instead of paying $140 for a waterblock, I paid $123.20 for an upgrade and my old block will work on the 580.


Nice!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

As for squadding up, I already have a Ventrilo server and I'm going to be one of three head admins for a Hardware Canucks community server. You're all welcome in both of them. This thread will be updated later tonight with all the info (I'm LPfan4ever there):

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-hwc-community-server-details-discussion.html


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd love to play with you guys, but I haven't played fps in a long time so I might be a lil noobish =p(hardcore RTS player here), I can adapt quickly though


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

LostProphet said:


> 1.26V doesn't seem high to me at all. I'm at 4.5 GHz @ 1.340V. How much did you increase the vcore at 4.4 GHz+?
> 
> My max temp was 71 deg C during a 12 hour Prime95 stress test, but under real life usage it won't get nearly as hot.


Think I've gone to 1.30, I didn't want to get carried away. I may try a little higher tonight.



LostProphet said:


> Hahah the part about expensive legos is so true. I have MW3 on pre-order as well but I'm not impressed with what I have seen at all. It looks exactly like MW2. Don't know if it's worth keeping.


True MW3 looks like MW2, but I'm interested in the new features, maps & survival mode...hopefully MW4 gets a new graphics engine --- most of the BF3 hype (for ppl that have never played BF) is due to the insane graphics and the great job done by the guys who created the trailers LOL.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Teko said:


> Think I've gone to 1.30, I didn't want to get carried away. I may try a little higher tonight.


That's probably the reason why you can't get stable over 4.3 GHz right there  1.3V isn't high at all. Above 1.4V is where you want to start being more cautious. There's a huge thread about it on overclock.net HERE. You'll see that 90% of the people with 4.5 GHz or greater have vcores of over 1.30. There are some people who reach that with lower than 1.3V but those are anomalies and just means that they were lucky enough to get a really good chip.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Teko said:


> Think I've gone to 1.30, I didn't want to get carried away. I may try a little higher tonight.


You should be ok going to 1.4V, but I don't recommend over that for the Sandy Bridge chips. 1.35V seems to be a sweet spot for going closer to the ~5GHz mark with these new chips. Hyper 212+ is pretty good, kept my old 4GHz i7 920 within reasonable temps.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Just verified my BF3 early through a proxy VPN 

Played 2 games of conquest


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm definitely interested in getting it, but I didn't like the demo. Also I'm gonna wait on the console reviews. I'm thinking maybe I should just buy Deus Ex: Human Revolution...


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Review is out!!!
http://au.pc.ign.com/articles/121/1210387p1.html


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

sean88 said:


> I'm definitely interested in getting it, but I didn't like the demo. Also I'm gonna wait on the console reviews. I'm thinking maybe I should just buy Deus Ex: Human Revolution...


Was a beta, not a demo...two very different things. With that being said, I've been undecided since playing that crappy Beta...but I just broke down & purhcased it after watching the TDM footage. Amazon for $49.99....now for the 10GB download * sigh *


----------



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

Gonna play on PC!

Reviews have been stellar so far

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/battlefield-3

I'm so excited for this =D


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm goIng to buy the ps3 version tomorrow!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

sean88 said:


> I'm definitely interested in getting it, but I didn't like the demo. Also I'm gonna wait on the console reviews. I'm thinking maybe I should just buy Deus Ex: Human Revolution...


I would Rent it from RedBox before you buy Deus EX....I did, Brought that **** back after playing it for 40 minutes lol


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

successful said:


> I would Rent it from RedBox before you buy Deus EX....I did, Brought that **** back after playing it for 40 minutes lol


I thought Deux Ex: HR was great.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

LostProphet said:


> I thought Deux Ex: HR was great.


Yeah someone i was at work with thought it was good too. idk, i guess i was just expecting it to be a typical FPS game...It was more on the dull, slower paced side from the little bit i've played. Then the whole 2-3 shots & your dead thing was disappointing.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone know if theres' a "Everyman for themselves" mp mode on this one? That's all I'm wishing for.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope, Battlefield has always been a team oriented game. Even single player campaign for both Bad Company games have been teamwork related as well with the 4 of them. Closest you get is team deathmatch to my knowledge.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Im watching some live streaming gameplay right now for the 360 version, Wow these maps are huge. This game going to be flooded with campers & snipers once people learn the hideouts. It's going to be impossible for a regular assault rifle/machine gun/shotgun player like myself to make kills lol.

oh well still should be fun, I hope UPS deliver mines early in the morning so i can get a few hours in before work.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

successful said:


> I would Rent it from RedBox before you buy Deus EX....I did, Brought that **** back after playing it for 40 minutes lol


Yeah i tried my hardest to like that game but it was so slow and boring


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been playing on PC four a couple hours now (used the proxy "hack") and this game is amazing in MP. Rush & TDM is a lot of fun. Haven't played single player....but as I said before, the beta bored me to death but the on-line MP is really fun.

im teko03 on origin if any one wants to play tomorrow


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

blakeyz said:


> Yeah i tried my hardest to like that game but it was so slow and boring


Yeah it does start off kind of slow, but the story is really compelling once it gets going.



Teko said:


> I've been playing on PC four a couple hours now (used the proxy "hack") and this game is amazing in MP. Rush & TDM is a lot of fun. Haven't played single player....but as I said before, the beta bored me to death but the on-line MP is really fun.
> 
> im teko03 on origin if any one wants to play tomorrow


I know, it's awesome! I played a bit of the campaign too and I loved it.

I'll add you. I'm jdip88.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Getting it for Xbox 360 today. Add me. 
XBL: Archvile037


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

thepretender said:


> Getting it for Xbox 360 today. Add me.
> XBL: Archvile037


I hope you have hard drive space for the HD texture pack: http://pixelsmashers.com/?p=11763

HUUUUUGE difference in quality


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Why does XBOX360 have to install the HD pack?
Is it because they still using DVD format or something?


Wow Games are getting huge in space. I wonder if they'll ditch Blueray & DVD totally for consoles next gen and go straight for HVD's Hologram disk (1TB through 6TB disc)...Rumors are that sony is considering putting it in the PS4 since Killzone 3 & I think Uncharted 3 maxed out most of the blueray space, but it's so expensive...Wonder if they'll go thru with it.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

successful said:


> Why does XBOX360 have to install the HD pack?
> Is it because they still using DVD format or something?


Exactly why.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Blakes25 for XBOX if your from AUstralia
2 much lag for everyone else


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Do you guys know if there are jets in the solo game? I want to fly one but I don't want to p*ss my team off sucking at flying.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

successful said:


> Why does XBOX360 have to install the HD pack?
> Is it because they still using DVD format or something?


Because the high res textures are too big to stream off the disc fast enough. You have to install it on PS3 too.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

About to play this! I read about how lot of people hate this game & how much worst it is them BC2 on Gaming forums..but hopefully i like it.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

God. Dice needs to fix this Lag, Texture, Server, & Aim issue. I thought they say they fixed this since the beta. Damn...Well at least they didn't lie about the graphics being better.
They should have just push the release date back an extra month to fix all the bugs in the game to make it perfect instead of rushing it to beat the COD release date...I still think I'll keep this over MW3....*IF* they can fix the problems.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

successful said:


> God. Dice needs to fix this Lag, Texture, Server, & Aim issue. I thought they say they fixed this since the beta. Damn...Well at least they didn't lie about the graphics being better.
> They should have just push the release date back an extra month to fix all the bugs in the game to make it perfect instead of rushing it to beat the COD release date...I still think I'll keep this over MW3....*IF* they can fix the problems.


Games would *NEVER* release if developers perfected every glitch & issue, they'll always exist no matter how many things are patched.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Couldnt wait, so i activated eu version thru VPN. The gameplay is little laggy & choppy here and there, but i believe this will get fixed very soon.



Chris2012 said:


> Do you guys know if there are jets in the solo game? I want to fly one but I don't want to p*ss my team off sucking at flying.


Nope. Only helicopter.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

If anyone on here wants to play, my GT is in my Sig.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

This is where I'll be spending most of my time:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...c2/Hardware-Canucks-Forum-64-Player-Conquest/

And this is me:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/GunnyHighway07/


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/review/RSP7J4...e=UTF8&ASIN=B002I0HJZO&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=



> I don't think people realize what they are signing up for with BF3 on your PC. The buzz around this game unlike any game before now is that Origin (the platform) of BF3 requires you to open all (and I mean all) information on your computer for collection and storage for EA. The EA Chief of Operations admitted on 10/19/2011 that Origin will also become a social network. Your personal information and internet search history can be made public and they state in the contract that if you don't want this, don't install the software required to run the game. If you think a lot of games are already doing this, they aren't. Even other games' Origin contracts are worded differently than BF3. I really, really wanted to play this game for a long time and I simply had to uninstall the software entirely because it is not worth surrendering my private information.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I never played battlefield but everyone has been talking about it so I may give it a shot. I've always been hooked on call of duty myself. Which game do you like better and why?


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

I think I played it all night =0

I haven't played an fps game in ages, but omg the multiplayer is so fun (singleplayer garbage quit after 2 levels), I think im level 10 or 11 now, endless fun x.x

I got sad though when I heard that there will be no mod support.... I hope DICE changes their mind at some point....

And it's so pretty on ultra o.o


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> I never played battlefield but everyone has been talking about it so I may give it a shot. I've always been hooked on call of duty myself. Which game do you like better and why?


Im originally a COD fan myself never knew what BF was until BC2. But I enjoyed Battlefield:Bad Company 2 & Battlefield 3 100x's more then Black Ops & twice as much as MW2. I seem to only like the team Deathmatch & Squad Deathmatch in BF though..The other modes are meh..The only thing i hate about the BF series is NO FREE FOR ALL :no

There's a huge difference between the two though.
Battlefield is Much Harder, Takes weeks to get good...You can't just run and gun the whole time or you'll get killed in a few seconds. You have to think more rather then run out. If you see 2-3 soldiers camping together across the map you have to go around them, stand on a hill, Point them out to your other team members or find a sneaky way to kill them like plant a bomb behind them or hit them with an RPG from a building rather then run up to then where they can see you like in COD.

Call Of Duty is easier ,action packed, more exciting, and fast paced....Run and gun anything to rank up points.

You should definitely try it out, But you'll hate it if your coming straight from from COD until you get use to it..Trust me I bought BC2, Thought the MP was trash, i traded it in, bought it back two weeks later. Learned how it actually worked then loved it:b


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> This is where I'll be spending most of my time:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...c2/Hardware-Canucks-Forum-64-Player-Conquest/
> 
> ...


wow didn't know this. Seen "Battle feed" on the side when in main menus but didn't know what it was about.

Now all we need is cross Platform gaming... PC vs. PS3 vs. XBOX360 (10 player each team) matches would be epic. Just put the platform/console symbol next to their username. I know ps3 & PC cross platform gaming with 1-2 games that's coming out next year. It's coming only a matter of about 2 years when this gen ends when all Multiplayer Games have it :yes


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

successful said:


> Im originally a COD fan myself never knew what BF was until BC2. But I enjoyed Battlefield:Bad Company 2 & Battlefield 3 100x's more then Black Ops & twice as much as MW2. I seem to only like the team Deathmatch & Squad Deathmatch in BF though..The other modes are meh..The only thing i hate about the BF series is NO FREE FOR ALL :no
> 
> There's a huge difference between the two though.
> Battlefield is Much Harder, Takes weeks to get good...You can't just run and gun the whole time or you'll get killed in a few seconds. You have to think more rather then run out. If you see 2-3 soldiers camping together across the map you have to go around them, stand on a hill, Point them out to your other team members or find a sneaky way to kill them like plant a bomb behind them or hit them with an RPG from a building rather then run up to then where they can see you like in COD.
> ...


I'm coming directly from COD and I do agree that BF3 is a lot harder & you'll suck at first, but I actually like that (the fact it's more difficult). I like the sense of realness it gives. As you said you're forced to play tactically vs running & shoot and getting 8 kills before dying ---- that just isn't gonna fly in BF3. Still planning to get MW3, but its nice playing a game with out skill-less players running around with "noob tubes", hackers getting 10+ kill streak rewards through out the entire match....it almost makes me wonder how I ever enjoyed COD (never thought i'd say that). Lastly, while it's still possible to play a big role on your team with BF3, 1 man isn't going to win the match for a team like you see a lot in COD.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Are the servers messed up on Xbox360 & PC?
I keep getting disconnected from the servers about 12+ times an hour on ps3..

I starting to like this game but they need to get this together. Im in the middle of winning and boom, disconnected. Try to find a match...disconnected 4-5 times before i can find a room that works.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Try to find a server that closer to your general location. I'm sure there's servers in Houston and Dallas, as well as New Orleans, that you can play on. I haven't been D/Ced yet or lagged at all on the PC.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

I LOVE this game.

Guys add me on battlelog: jdip88


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

How do you guy's getting battle log to work?
Everytime i try to log in it says "Buy BF3 to get access to Battlelog." 
I already bought BF3, created a EA/Origin account & confirmed it btw.

I swear EA is the biggest **** up in the game business.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

3 hour commentary on battlefield 3:


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

On Xbox, if anyone wants to play COOP, send me a request. I wanna unlock those weapons.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

BF3 community is just filled with a bunch of ****in morons, almost as much as the CoD community. Playing FPS online is just stressful...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Syndacus said:


> BF3 community is just filled with a bunch of ****in morons, almost as much as the CoD community. Playing FPS online is just stressful...


I've found a lot of game communities are full of *******s. I think it has to do mostly with age maturity levels. Either way, I hate them all and when I had an xbox 360 I didn't use the mic or listen to people because of that exact reason. I will continue to do so on the PC version. *******s ruin the game.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

So, I just rented BF3, thinking I would play some multiplayer and probably buy the game if I liked it.

I get home, pop in the disc and... huh? I have to register an email address? Okay, fine. La di da.... Online Pass? What the hell is an Online Pass? Oh, I see now. EA thinks it's a good idea to keep people who rented the game from playing the multiplayer without giving them $10. **** that.

Enjoy your lost sale, asshats. I'll try out MW3 instead.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

mardy423 said:


> On Xbox, if anyone wants to play COOP, send me a request. I wanna unlock those weapons.


I'm up for some co-op. I want to at least get the sniper rifle. I already have you on my list, just send me a msg or party invite if you wanna play.


----------



## Pharoah (Jul 26, 2011)

Charizard said:


> So, I just rented BF3, thinking I would play some multiplayer and probably buy the game if I liked it.
> 
> I get home, pop in the disc and... huh? I have to register an email address? Okay, fine. La di da.... Online Pass? What the hell is an Online Pass? Oh, I see now. EA thinks it's a good idea to keep people who rented the game from playing the multiplayer without giving them $10. **** that.
> 
> Enjoy your lost sale, asshats. I'll try out MW3 instead.


Renting and buying used games hurts the industry. MW3 is fun...for a while.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Pharoah said:


> Renting and buying used games hurts the industry. MW3 is fun...for a while.


I rent to try a game out before I buy it.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have both mw3 and bf3. So far, I have about 12 hours on bf3 and about 4-5 hours on mw3.

I must admit, I love the run and gun gameplay of mw3. I like the kill streaks and I like the way the game "feels" with it's maps and movement.

Bf3 is cool too. Destructive environments and vehicles. I find this game more tacticle. Movement doesn't seem as fluid as mw3 but I'm still testing it out. Sometimes I feel like it could run much smoother with controllers compared to mw3.

Honestly, right now I enjoy mw3 more but I still haven't logged enough hours into it yet. I am addicted to it's style of gameplay and they way it feels with the map flow and movement.

I can't really say which one is better but I'm enjoying mw3 more at the moment.


----------

